# Anti-Valentines day show!



## Gypsymouse (Jan 27, 2011)

Hazleton PA

Many great bands, FREE

Saturday February 12th

Starting at 3. Post reply's for directions!


----------



## MrsaDeath (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't really tell, but im pretty sure you picked up me and my friend hitchin to pittsburgh once......good luck with your show!


----------

